# do you like the New Yorker cartoons?



## The_Traveler (Sep 20, 2016)

I get a message every week or so asking me to pich in to judge the cartoons and reduce the huge number of submissions to their routine caption contests.
You see  the cartoon and a possible captions.
The editor asks that you judge any where from 5 to 50.
5 can easily be done in a minute.

nothing is required from you except to judge the cartoons

*Permalink to judge cartoons.*

(after you've judged 5 a '_Done_' option appears and you can click that whenver you'd like to stop. I end up doing anywhere from 30- 50 and get a good laugh.)


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2016)

This looks like it would be fun.  I love those cartoons.  Thanks for the link.


----------

